# 5 Pack BaoFeng BF-888S Long Range UHF 400-470 MHz $102 free shipping



## biobacon

I found this and thought some of you might be interested

http://www.amazon.com/BaoFeng-Porta...TF8&qid=1392020143&sr=8-15&keywords=ham+radio


----------



## helicopter5472

Seems like a good deal. I read "the worst review" as follows... (I bought 20 of these radios for my security officers at one location. Within a month all the belt clips had broken off!!!! By the third month all the antennas started to come loose. Bought the detachable microphones as well and by the third month none of them were working!! The radios themselves are very good its the odds and ends that are garbage. Not pleased at all and dont see myself buying this brand again. Need 100 more radios and baofeng is a no no!) 
So I am just beginning to get into radios, I already have two UV-5R's but have not played with them much. I realize the security business the people are moving around a lot and would be used way more frequently than I would use them. Like everyone, I want something durable. Would you still recommend these, and or different mics, carrying clips holsters, and antennas.


----------



## bountyhunter26

My team uses the Baofeng UV-B5 radios along with Yaesu FT270, FT60 and the FT2900 radios, So far the Baofengs has exceeded expectations. Ours are used in adverse conditions and in the weather. So far NO problems.


----------



## cnsper

you can take spare parts of the Chinese military when they invade lol

Sent from my HUAWEI H881C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## LincTex

> I bought 20 of these radios for my security officers at one location.


Hmmmm...wonder what freq they are using?

I read a similar story recently where they were all using some "random" freq that turned out to be a TV freq


----------



## ddowell73

Silly question here. 
Do you need a license to operate these?


----------



## biobacon

ddowell73 said:


> Silly question here.
> Do you need a license to operate these?


you don't need one to listen but you will need one to talk.


----------



## TheMidWestBattalion

cnsper said:


> you can take spare parts of the Chinese military when they invade lol
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H881C using Survival Forum mobile app


I died laughing at this,

But he's sorta got a point, all BaoFeng radios that I've have experience with are very cheaply made (In China) if you have the money, I'd suggest investing in radios that are surely rugged and are guaranteed to last.
-Cam

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Cast-Iron

With millions of unemployed or under-employed Americans out there, many folks just don't have the resources for the more rugged, and somewhat more expensive, handheld dual band radios. These inexpensive Chinese units would still be preferable to two cans and some string. But there are a few considerations you should undergo before making any investment into these or any other VHF/UHF radio if it is to be operated within the US:

1) All VHF and UHF radio signals are line of sight. So without the added benefits of tall external antennas or repeaters, you will only be able to transmit a few miles under optimal conditions. To double your range it requires a quadrupling of power.

2) MURS (Multi Use Radio Service) and FRS (Family Radio Service) radios can be legally operated in the US without a FCC license, but there are some restrictions in their bandwidth and power (2 watts for MURS and 500 milliwatts for FRS).

3) GMRS (General Mobile Radio Service) shares seven (if I remember correctly) frequencies with FRS. These radios can be up to 5 watts in power. Many are only 1.5 watts. They require an FCC license to legally transmit on any of their assigned frequencies. The license costs $85 and is good for five years. There is no testing requirement for a GMRS license.

4) Dual band HAM radios offer the ability to operate on more frequencies, talk radio to radio (simplex), or extend your range by using a signal repeater (duplex). To legally transmit on one of these radios, the FCC requires an individual to pass a 35 question exam with at least 26 correct answers for their Technician's License. The questions are multiple choice and will come from a "pool" of some 300+ possible questions. It's not rocket science, but it does require a small investment of time to familiarize yourself with the subject matter. Tests are usually offered monthly or quarterly in many cities around the country. For some $15 to $20 testing fee, you can get a license which will last for 10 years. Morse code, while still used by many HAM operators, is no longer required for licensing.

5) Marine and NAV/COM radios. These operate in different assigned bandwidths of the VHF spectrum and are intended to be exclusively used for maritime or aviation communications. There is no technical advantage to operating on these assigned frequencies, and I suspect misuse of these radios would result in severe repercussions.

Bottom line...you get what you pay for. Cheap price often equates to cheap quality. Most of these radios will work just fine for your local communication needs. If you're not willing or ready to get the necessary licensing, limit your operation to monitor only if you're using a HAM or GMRS frequency. Obviously in a post-SHTF scenario these rules may go by the wayside so prep accordingly.


----------



## Tradecraft

I do NOT recommend Baofeng radios. I own five of them and all have quality control issues. Yes, they are inexpensive but they also have poor quality control. I think it is better to save up for a better quality radio such as a Yaesu FT-60. Yes, it is a lot more money ($144.00) but it will work when SHTF. A Baofeng may or may not work.


----------



## LincTex

Tradecraft said:


> I do NOT recommend Baofeng radios. I own five of them and all have quality control issues. Yes, they are inexpensive but they also have poor quality control.


The UV-5R's I have "seem really cheap" at first, but have been holding up surprisingly well considering how inexpensive they are. I don't abuse them at all.


----------

